# Photo Beach Bash!



## spiralout462 (Apr 14, 2016)

Photo Beach Bash

Should be a fun day trip for all you guys in the dmv and metro area.  This is a very photogenic area as well.   Sponsored by the Coastal Camera Club.


----------

